

Man vs. Computer on Jeopardy  - violetmae
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_tv_man_vs_machine
The game show "Jeopardy!" will pit man versus machine this winter in a competition that will show how successful scientists are in creating a computer that can mimic human intelligence.
======
DupDetector
Same story, several sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003332> \- google.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003637> \- nytimes.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003930> \- datacenterknowledge.com -
This one has a comment.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004407> \- bloomberg.com

